# "By Order of the President", W.E.B. Griffin



## bossi (6 Feb 2005)

Okay - two disclaimers to begin with:

First, I'm a *HUGE* W.E.B. Griffin fan - especially his "Brotherhood of War" series (my nickname is "Duke", and "huge" has nothing to do with the fact that I'm a goalie ... and, yes - _size does matter_ ... but, I digress ...)

Second, in my opinion it's okay to read fiction once in a while (i.e. "all work and no play ...") - I find it only whets my appetite, I am able to enjoy novels because they're fiction (and therefore there's no final exam ...)

So, Friday night I sprang for a hardcover copy of "By Order of the President" (MSRP $39.00 Cdn, but luckily it was 25% off).   Two days later, I've devoured 528 pages of literary crack cocaine ... sigh ... and I'm ready for more ...

This novel is written in the "present day", and therefore touches upon topical themes such as the failure of intelligence, and Spec Ops.   Yes - it's fantasy, but ... it leads you through mental exercises such as "what constitutes the REAL chain of comd", conflicting orders/loyalties, dealing with peacetime/petty empires/bureaucracies, and "pushing the envelope" (i.e. everybody keeps saying "think outside the box", but ... sometimes the solution is already within your left and right of arc ... with a little imagination ...).

It's also topical when it deals with obeying orders, following regulations, the "spirit" or commander's intent, all leading to achieving the Aim and successfully completing the mission - i.e. not everything we encounter is going to be cut and dry, or black and white ...

So, I won't spoil the novel for you by giving away the plot twists, but hope you'll enjoy it (and hopefully it'll be out in paperback soon, since I've only got one copy to lend out ... or you can warm up to it by reading some of his earlier books - I've given away quite a few sets of BOW, so I know they're out there ...).


----------



## bossi (7 Feb 2005)

By strange coincidence, this was in today's Toronto Star:

Fending off terror minister's 'top priority'
Canada, U.S. have divergent takes on security, Lapierre says
Jim Bronskill, CP - Feb. 6, 2005. 02:41 PM 

OTTAWA - *The federal transport czar's "worst nightmare" is the chilling prospect of a terrorist strike on the United States via Canada.*

Jean Lapierre fears Canada "could be used as a springboard" to assault its southern neighbour â â€ an event that would paralyse the border and cause untold economic fallout.

"That's what I'm trying to avoid, and this is my top priority as minister of Transport," Lapierre told The Canadian Press in an interview.

"Obviously, they would close the borders and things like that, and that would have a major impact," he said.

"That's my worst nightmare."

Canada has long been perceived by critics as a convenient staging ground for extremists seeking to raise money, forge documents and plan operations abroad.

Since the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks on the United States, the federal government has earmarked more than $8 billion for improving intelligence gathering, policing, and security at border crossings, seaports and airports.

Auditor General Sheila Fraser has pointedly questioned some of these efforts and the Senate security committee has noted numerous holes in Canada's anti-terrorism net.

In opinion polls, Canadians often rank security concerns well below other priorities such as health care, the economy and the environment. 

Lapierre said Canadians and Americans see the issue of national security differently.

"We have to adjust, because we were never a nation that was worried about its own security," he said. 

"We don't have a culture of security here. We've been pretty easygoing on it. And I think we've got to learn fast." 

That's one reason Lapierre is planning to visit Israel to take a first-hand look at its renowned security apparatus, including extraordinarily tight air passenger screening.

"When I travel here, people talk to me a lot about their system and they say they close all the loopholes and everything. And I want to see it for myself."

Lapierre interprets Canadians' relative lack of concern about security not as indifference but as evidence they believe the state will look out for the safety of its people.

"I think they're counting on government and that's why I take that responsibility fully," he said.

The duty extends not only to Canadians "but also to our neighbours that may be targets. And you want to be sure that you protect your side of the border." 

The usually loquacious minister said little when asked whether the volume of terrorist "chatter" being picked up by spy services had increased recently.

The government has been criticized for not moving quickly enough to implement air security measures. 

Electronic screening of of all baggage and cargo loaded aboard flights is due to be in place next year. Only a percentage is currently scanned.

"The number is improving as fast as we get the equipment. It's climbing," Lapierre insisted.

Canadians should feel confident when they fly, he added.

"Obviously, you'll never have 100-per-cent security. I mean, there's always a risk management. But I think Canada's airports are some of the safest in the world." he said.

"We're improving the system, we're looking at all the new technologies and anything we can do to improve, we do."


----------



## KevinB (7 Feb 2005)

Great book - not quite done - I picked up in the airport in Vegas on the way home from SHOT - but I was on the Globe Risk CPP course and only got home last night so I have a hundred or so more pages to go - great book so far.

 I have read all his other books - "The Corps" is still my favourite series.


----------



## Danjanou (7 Feb 2005)

I agree good author. Just finished the latest in the Corps series.

I have a long plane riding coming up this week and  a chapters gift card, hmmm....


----------



## HollywoodHitman (8 Feb 2005)

I have almost all of his books, except the cop ones. I bought one and couldnt get into it. I always like the Brotherhood of War, Lowell was my favorite character, but they were all likeable in some way. I wish he'd have gone into more detail, more operations = more books!!!

The Corps is definitely a close second. 

I'll go grab this one tomorrow!!!


----------



## big bad john (3 Mar 2005)

Free, one gently used copy of "By Order of the President", only the cost of shipping to be paid by recipient.  PM me, first come, first serve.


----------



## Danjanou (3 Mar 2005)

Might have to take you up on that BBJ.

I ended up buying another WEB book, the latest in his OSS in Argentina series, for my boring plane ride.


----------



## big bad john (3 Mar 2005)

SOLD!  Pm me the shipping details.


----------

